# Transfer Tanks- Pickups and DOT Regulations



## stevesmowing

I know for having gas or diesel fuel cans in a truck bed we are limited to around 7 gallons. What about guys that have a 90 gallon fuel transfer tank? Do I need to get a special DOT permit then in addition to my normal numbers?


----------



## DGODGR

I hope that someone from NY replies as I think that each state may have it's own rules regarding fuel transportation. To my knowledge the federal DOT will not require additional regulations for until you get over 150 gallons. At least for combustables. Fammables may be less. If I remember correctly, you may need a placard on the transfer tank.


----------



## Welderguy24

In Minnesota I believe it is 110 gal or so or under your fine, 110 to 500 i think you need placards but no hazmat, above that need a hazmat. This is for combustible fuel (Diesel, Kerosene, AV Gas).

I'll do some checking and get some real numbers.


----------



## Welderguy24

Found this for Minnesota.... http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/FuelTanks.pdf

And from what i found looks like NY is pretty similar.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the DOT rules are online, you can do your own research.
or, even use the search here, for this questions has been answered before.

Gasoline is limited to 8 gallons without a hazmat placard (and all the assorted rules, including a CDL with hazmat endorsement)

Diesel is limited to 119 gallons before same rules apply


----------



## BDEMOTT

NY is 110 gal of diesel before you need a permit for haz materials.


----------



## ponyboy

well you can not get fuel in a different state and bring it back into NY then that is a different number. Can and tanks are different as well as gas or disel


----------



## paponte

BDEMOTT;1165833 said:


> NY is 110 gal of diesel before you need a permit for haz materials.


Bingo. Gas I believe is 8 gallons and it MUST be secured in the pickup bed.


----------



## cretebaby

I thought you where good to 119 gallons of each before needing the CDL.


----------



## Black01Z

This is for Vermont only.
The 8 gallon thing is close but it is actually a maximum of 8 gal containers. You can have 100 5 gal. cans in your truck but not a 9 gal gas can. This is for Vermont only I dont know about other states.
Not sure on the diesel but I think that if it is not considered a portable container it may have different rules. Hopefully someone can clarify this cause I have always wondered.


----------



## DCS MN

Welderguy24;1165624 said:


> In Minnesota I believe it is 110 gal or so or under your fine, 110 to 500 i think you need placards but no hazmat, above that need a hazmat. This is for combustible fuel (Diesel, Kerosene, AV Gas).
> 
> I'll do some checking and get some real numbers.


I belive it is 80gal including what is in the truck to be legal. I could be wrong but I though I read that somewhere. One of those laws that is swept under the carpet.

Then all containers (no more than 5 gal each) must be marked with proper identification and must be steel cans, tied down, with auto shut lids.


----------

